
This AI personal assistant took millions to build – it completely fooled me - SQL2219
http://www.businessinsider.com/xai-ai-meeting-assistant-interview-dennis-mortensen-2016-11
======
jgalt212
Is anyone using this? It certainly seems pretty cool, but is it significantly
better than a quick phone call or the doodle app?

